# do it mold jig hooks



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I got my hands on a round jig head do it mold and a pot. Trying to figure out what kind of hooks I should use in it. Geting ready to pour a bunch for spring. I would prefer thinner wire type hooks. I don't need big heavy hooks.

Sugestions? Thanks.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

There's an online place that sells all kinds of those. I think it might be called Netcrafters. Fin and Feathers might be able to get some too.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Found it on here - www.jannsnetcraft.com


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/index.cfm?page=home


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was looking at janns but not sure what to get.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Most Do-it molds have hook model numbers inside them so you know which hooks fit.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Eagle Claw #570 (Bronze) and #575 (Gold)

The cheapest place I have found them is at:

http://lurepartsonline.com

Wes


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

On the outside of the mold. There is a mold model number. In your case it will probably start with RH- - The RH stands for round head. If you post the number I can tell you what hook # you need. It is probably going to be an Aberdeen hook in Mustad or Eagle Claw brand.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't even pull it out of the box. I will do that when I get home. I did not even think it would be stamped on it.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

Fishing ful check your dm hope that helps


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the message.


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

If your Do-It mold is just a standard round head mold that calls for an Aberdeen jig hook you have several good options that will work. Take a look at the hook options below. Mustad, Gamakatsu, and Owner all have lighter wire hooks that are sticky sharp. Be sure to check your jig mold for the hooks that it calls for. If you need any more help in selecting your hooks, let us know!

Owner Aberdeen Jig Hooks

Gamakatsu Light Wire Jig Hooks

Mustad Aberdeen Jig Hooks

Good Fishing,
Jann's Netcraft


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info.

Here are some pictures of the molds.

Round head says Eagle Claw 570 or 575 mustad oval 32755 or 32756

Roadrunner mold says eagle claw 570 or 575 aberdeen


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Jann's Netcraft said:


> If your Do-It mold is just a standard round head mold that calls for an Aberdeen jig hook you have several good options that will work. Take a look at the hook options below. Mustad, Gamakatsu, and Owner all have lighter wire hooks that are sticky sharp. Be sure to check your jig mold for the hooks that it calls for. If you need any more help in selecting your hooks, let us know!
> 
> Owner Aberdeen Jig Hooks
> 
> ...


I'm looking for the Mustad crappie x2 fine jig hooks. Any ideas?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'm looking for the Mustad crappie x2 fine jig hooks. Any ideas?


The model # for the fine wire Mustad is 32889. I believe there is also an Eagle Claw version too, but have no clue what that # might be.

Check Jann's first, but if they do not have them, pretty sure captainhookswarehouse does carry them. Shortyshooks also has them if you are set up as a biz and have the tax ID #'s.


----------



## BRB (Jan 29, 2011)

.................


----------

